# piantumazione



## entrapta

Salve a tutti; vorrei sapere se il termine "piantumazione" è antrato a pieno titolo nel vocabolario oppure è ancora molto a margine. Il mio problema è il seguente: dovendo tradurre l'inglese "planting" nel senso di atto della messa dimora di un albero non posso usare piantagione che ha un altro senso (se dico la piantagione di alberi che fore non è nemmeno corretto si capisce un'area piantata a); la messa a dimora potrebbe funzionare in alcuni casi ma mi pare troppo "tecnico" nel mio contesto; forse anche piantumazione non è così comprensibile e accettabile ma alemno è più snello. A me pice ma non sono sicuro. Alcuni dizionari non lo danno, sembra un termine piuttosto recente e limitato ad alcuni settori.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ma il Treccani dà :
piantagióne s. f. [lat. plantatio -onis, der. di plantare «piantare»]. – 1. non com. L’operazione di piantare vegetali; più comunem., la messa a stabile dimora delle piante: la p. degli ulivi. 2. Area più o meno estesa nella qua... -


----------



## entrapta

Forse è meglio se mi limito a piantagione, grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

Piantumazione è un termine inventato dagli ingegneri, nella terminologia forestale non esiste, e spero nemmeno nel linguaggio comune. A seconda del contesto si può usare piantagione, impianto, messa a dimora.


----------



## annapo

Piantumazione l'ho sentito spesso in contesti edili o immobiliari:

_*Vendesi appartamento con giardino piantumato*_

_*Nuovo complesso edilizio sito in cortile piantumato*_

ma a parte queste circostanze non mi pare di averlo sentito.

Usare il termine "piantare" non va bene? Se posti l'intera frase capisco meglio il tuo dubbio.
ciao
Anna


----------



## entrapta

Giusto forse potrei usare l'infinito ma credo fose una serie di sostantivi per quello chiedevo....devo controllare la frase grazie.


----------



## TheMuse80

entrapta said:


> Salve a tutti; vorrei sapere se il termine "piantumazione" è antrato a pieno titolo nel vocabolario oppure è ancora molto a margine. Il mio problema è il seguente: dovendo tradurre l'inglese "planting" nel senso di atto della messa dimora di un albero non posso usare piantagione che ha un altro senso (se dico la piantagione di alberi che fore non è nemmeno corretto si capisce un'area piantata a); la messa a dimora potrebbe funzionare in alcuni casi ma mi pare troppo "tecnico" nel mio contesto; forse anche piantumazione non è così comprensibile e accettabile ma alemno è più snello. A me pice ma non sono sicuro. Alcuni dizionari non lo danno, sembra un termine piuttosto recente e limitato ad alcuni settori.


 
Forse posso essere utile, essendo del settore. Il termine piantumazione esiste, ma è in genere utilizzato come un 'falso termine tecnico'. In ambito agrario il termine esatto è 'messa a dimora', 'mettere a dimora'. Naturalmente dipende dalla tecnicità del contesto, come dici tu, e hai ragione nel dire che 'piantagione' è sbagliato.
Puoi usare tranquillamente 'piantato a', ma anche 'mettere a dimora' va benissimo, è tecnico ma esatto.


----------



## entrapta

Si ti ringrazio: nel mio caso il problema era trovare un sostantivo perché come infinito avrei potuto usare tranquillamente piantare, ma devo dire il piantare--> messa a dimora, piantumazione suonavano meglio come sostantivi rispetto a piantagione intesa come azione, che tutto sommato penso possa andare bene lo stesso. Piantumazione in effetti non è molto italiano.


----------



## TheMuse80

entrapta said:


> Si ti ringrazio: nel mio caso il problema era trovare un sostantivo perché come infinito avrei potuto usare tranquillamente piantare, ma devo dire il piantare--> messa a dimora, piantumazione suonavano meglio come sostantivi rispetto a piantagione intesa come azione, che tutto sommato penso possa andare bene lo stesso. Piantumazione in effetti non è molto italiano.


 

No no piantumazione è italiano e si dice, semplicemente non è il massimo. Se posso suggerirti, 'messa a dimora' è la scelta migliore in assoluto!


----------



## Lorena1970

TheMuse80 said:


> No no piantumazione è italiano e si dice, semplicemente non è il massimo. Se posso suggerirti, 'messa a dimora' è la scelta migliore in assoluto!



Nel linguaggio urbanistico e nei regolamenti edilizi "area destinata a piantumazione" è di uso comune e si intende non solo un'area destinata a verde ma più nello specifico alla messa dimora di alberi o piante a fusto.
Forse non è bellissimo come termine, probabilente non è stato inventato da un linguista purista, ma nel linguaggio tecnico-scientifico è molto usato.
My 2 cents


----------



## marco.cur

Lorena1970 said:


> ... ma nel linguaggio tecnico-scientifico è molto usato.[/s]


Ripeto, solo nel linguaggio ingegneristico e urbanistico. Nel linguaggio scientifico agrario e forestale (la mia materia, che è anche quella che si occupa di piante) non esiste.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ marco.cur: va bene, no problem. Piantumazione - bello o brutto che sia- è largamente e comunemente utilizzato nel linguaggio tecnico-scientifico relativo ad edilizia, architettura (che non è edilizia!), urbanistica, ingegneria e tutela dell'ambiente (non ho catalogato io tali linguaggi come tecnico-scientifici: lo sono, e per questo ho generalizzato). Proprio di recente l'ho trovato nelle schede tecniche di un'importante azienda che si occupa di tutela dell'ambiente. Digitando su Google l'ho trovato anche qui

Buona giornata.


----------



## Gommik

"Piantumazione" è un termine che ho familiarissimo, e che di norma è molto familiare a tutti coloro che praticano del giardinaggio. 
Non lo trovo né brutto né improprio. Nel giardinaggio è uso corrente intendere  per piantumazione  la messa a dimora in terreno ammendato e concimato, oppure vangato. La "messa a dimora" è una collocazione della pianta nel terreno nella sua posizione definitiva, che può avvenire in terreno ammendato o no. 
Comunque sono due termini sostanzialmente equivalenti.


----------



## Lorena1970

Infatti secondo me, ed è solo per spirito di approfondimento, la "messa a dimora" si riferisce alla definitiva collocazione della pianta/albero/arbusto mentre il  termine "piantumazione" si riferisce più genericamente all'atto del piantare alberi/arbusti in una determinata area. Più specificamente si dice infatti (nei linguaggi citati nel mio post precedente) "area piantumata/area destinata a piantumazione" e non ho mai sentito (ma può essere una mia mancanza) "area destinata alla messa dimora di piante" (non saprei come declinare al participio passato "mettere a dimora" per sostituire "piantumata") Forse sto spaccando il capello in quattro...


----------



## Gommik

"Mettere a dimora" è più usato nei testi per neofiti o per apprendisti, piantumazione per i testi più specifici o meno generici. 
Riguardo al participio passato, si può usate anche per "mettere a dimora", sia come verbo che come sostantivo. 
Ad esempio: "Dopo aver fatto svernare i piselli odorosi in cassone freddo, potete senza dubbio procedere alla messa a dimora definitiva in vasi o in pieno campo". Oppure "Una volta messe a dimora le piante dovrete irrigarle abbondantemente per favorire l'eliminazione di sacche d'aria". 

Sarebbe utile sapere da entrapta a che tipo di pubblico si rivolge il suo testo. 
"Messa a dimora" non mi sembra davvero un vocabolo tecnico, lo è certamente di più "piantumazione". 
Se vuoi un altro suggerimento, puoi utilizzare i banalissimi "sistemazione" o "collocazione", ampiamente usati nella letteratura italiana specifica. 
Ad esempio: "Dopo avere travasato le zinnie, sistematele in vasetti da 10 cm, infine procedete alla loro collocazione definitiva in aiuola".


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie!....La mia perplessità era su come "tradurre" la frase "area piantumata" sostituendo "piantumata" con "mettere a dimora" in quanto "area messa a dimora" mi suonava un po' strano....ahahahahah! (ovviamente si userebbe "area destinata alla messa a dimora", ma anche in questo caso senza specificare "di cosa" suona un po' monco...no? Nel linguaggio edil-archi-ingeneristic-ambientale la specifica delle essenze viene dopo l'attribuzione della destinazione d'uso all'area, per questo si usa genericamente "area piantumata")
In pratica volevo dire che piantumazione/piantumato, oltre ad essere di uso comune in certi ambiti, si presta anche ad un uso più sintetico...
Ciao


----------



## bo-marco

Piantumazione è un termine largamente utilizzato all'interno del Regolamento Urbanistico Edilizio (RUE) dei vari comuni italiani.

Eccone un esempio:

Nelle zone destinate a verde privato di cui al punto 4, potrà essere consentita la sistemazione di campi di gioco e attrezzature sportive e ricreative, a condizione che non ne risulti compromessa l'alberatura d'alto fusto. Il taglio delle piante potrà essere effettuato solo ove si sia tempestivamente provveduto a *piantumazione *sostitutiva
e a seguito di apposita autorizzazione rilasciata dalla Amministrazione Comunale.


----------



## marco.cur

Gommik said:


> "Mettere a dimora" è più usato nei testi per neofiti o per apprendisti, piantumazione per i testi più specifici o meno generici.


Allora i ricercatori agronomi e forestali scrivono solo articoli per neofiti e per apprendisti. Non lo sapevo, c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare.


----------



## Gommik

Ciao Marco, scusa l'imprecisione in quanto scritto. Ovviamente intendevo dire che "mettere a dimora" non è di _esclusiva pertinenza_ di testi generici o per neofiti, ma è più spesso utilizzato quando ci si rivolge ad un pubblico meno informato perché è più immediato di "piantumazione". 
Naturalmente i testi tecnici utilizzano in maniera indifferente l'una o l'altra espressione, viste le elevate competenze di chi legge. 
Mi sembrava molto chiaro, ma evidentemente mi sono sbagliata.

Vista la lunga pausa tra il tuo precedente messaggio e questo, con l'occasione aggiorno il topic inserendo una nota di costume: il termine "piantumazione", ampiamente utilizzato nel 2009 nelle guide e nei manuali, in anni più recenti (diciamo a partire dal 2013) ha preso ad essere considerato _tout court_
 di cattivo gusto, una parola "nata male" o di conio burocratico. Perciò in molti oggi la usano con sospetto anche nella conversazione leggera, quotidiana.  Sembra casuale che il thread sia riemerso dopo tanti anni, ma forse non è così. Una più ampia riflessione sul termine andrebbe fatta. 


Ringrazio la Moderazione per la sua disponibiltà. 

Lidia Zitara


----------



## markomario

Ma piantumazione appare in dizionario treccani - se si trova  in  dizionario treccani significa che e' gia ufficialmente accettata e si puo usare legitimamente . 

*piantumazióne* s. f. [der. di piantumare]. – L’operazione di mettere a dimora giovani piante arboree, in viali e giardini.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/piantumazione/


----------

